# Can we play pirated games on Sony Playstation 3 ??



## nvrmndryo (Feb 19, 2011)

I was just wondering if we can download ps3 games n play on ps3 like Xbox 360 ???  
I want to play Uncharted 2 & God of war 3 ,, but I cant invest 20000 + dvds for it ...(If I can play pirated games on ps3 , i will sure buy ps3 !!)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

Thread closed for discussion pertaining to piracy. nvrmdryo, I hope you read the forum rules carefully. No outright discussion in relation to piracy would be entertained out here. Keep it clean.


----------

